# Helpful Web sites for 3rd Gen Owners



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi Gents:

I figure we all share info about the cars we love, but I thought I'd pass along some links I've found that show good web site resources for our cars. The key is getting good info. So here's my little list:

http://www.levelten.com/
Transmission upgrades for 3rd Gen

http://www.stillen.com
Suspension, tires, strut tower bars, exhaust, and body kits for 3rd Gen

http://www.mattblehm.com/enginegrounding.htm
Matt's Excellent site. Very knowledgeable member.

http://www.geocities.com/jgadlage/3rd.html

Exhaust:
http://www.warpspeedperformance.com/

ECU upgrades:
http://www.cattman.com/

I hope this helps.


----------



## GRNMAXDMON (Jan 18, 2005)

alexnds said:


> Hi Gents:
> 
> I figure we all share info about the cars we love, but I thought I'd pass along some links I've found that show good web site resources for our cars. The key is getting good info. So here's my little list:
> 
> ...


add Jim Wolf Technology as well for ECU upgrades


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

*More web site URLs for 3rd Gen Owners*



GRNMAXDMON said:


> add Jim Wolf Technology as well for ECU upgrades


I'm not endorsing anybody here, just giving info I've found:

ASAP MOTORS
USED Nissan Engines and Transmissions:
http://www.asapmotors.com/used-nissan-engines-transmissions.htm

Engine Rebuild Kits and Rebuilt Engines
Hubler's Engines (541) 367-3623 
http://hublersengines.com/

The rebuild process, explanation is applicable to all engines:
http://www.hublersengines.com/remanuf.html

More 3rd Gen Info:
http://gen3.4mg.com/

Engine Detailing Spray, to make Engine shine like new after it's been Degreased:
called "CD2". Stuff really works.

http://www.midwayautosupply.com/detailedproductdescription.asp?4618

Sonic Cleaning of Fuel Injectors
http://www.accurateis.com/

How to read ECU codes without taking car to dealer:
http://vbxmaxima.8m.com/ecudecoder.html


----------



## GRNMAXDMON (Jan 18, 2005)

hey im just tryin' to help out since u only put cattman only for ECU upgrades. thats y i said that Jim Wolf can also be used for upgrades thats all.


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

*URL LInks and other useful info*



GRNMAXDMON said:
 

> hey im just tryin' to help out since u only put cattman only for ECU upgrades. thats y i said that Jim Wolf can also be used for upgrades thats all.


Hi My friend,

Yes my friend. I know you're only trying to help. If you know the URL for Jim Wolf, I don't, so I would indeed thank you very much for putting the URL in there. Much thanks in advance. 

I too am trying to help. So I hope everybody finds this stuff useful. By the way , in an effort to further be useful to everybody here, here's how you can get a Nissan Factory Shop Manual:

In the USA:

DYMENT DISTRIBUTION SERVICES
20770 Westwood Road
Strongville, Ohio 44136
1-800-247-5321 with Mastercard/visa

In Canada:
Nissan Canada, Inc.
P.O. Box 1709, Station "b"
Mississagua, Ontario L4Y 4H6
1-800-387-0122


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

*Please add any other useful URL's you find*



GRNMAXDMON said:


> add Jim Wolf Technology as well for ECU upgrades


Please see my PM


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

*more web sites*



GRNMAXDMON said:


> hey im just tryin' to help out since u only put cattman only for ECU upgrades. thats y i said that Jim Wolf can also be used for upgrades thats all.


Good Overall Nissan Web Site
http://www.jimwolftechnology.com

Fuel Injection cleaning, off the car:
http://witchhunter.com/


----------



## GRNMAXDMON (Jan 18, 2005)

got ur pm and replied back to u buddy.


----------

